# Teoria y aplicación de diodo laser



## cesarSM (Nov 13, 2006)

hi quiero saber como funciona un diodo laser.. no entiendo eso de las capas, en paralelo...y tb necesito un circuito en el cual se vea la aplicacion de un diodo laser, q no sea esa del cd ron con dos espejos donde uno se refracta y el otro se refleja...gracias...


----------



## Apollo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola

Te dejo unos links con un poco de información:

Que es un laser.
El Láser.
Tutorial del láser (inglés).

Espero y te sea de utilidad la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## ELCHAVO (Nov 22, 2006)

HOLA el diodo laser funciona hoy en dia en comunicaciones por fibra optica, ya que la coimunicacion es por medio de pulsos de luz laser, y la fibra optica transmite esa luz.


----------



## solid (Oct 11, 2008)

yo estoy usando los diodos laser para hacer un proyecto final de hacer un glucometro con estos diodos la necesidad de pinchar el dedo ya se descartaria y enlugar de eso el diodo a una cirta frecuencia detectara la glucosa todovia me falta saver donde los venden y como conectarlos como es la primera ves que los voy a utilizar no se si alguien podria darme alguna idea de donde los vendan o como conectarlos


----------



## boximil1 (Oct 11, 2008)

hola solid, me podrias decir por favor de donde sacaste eso de poder medir la glucosa con lase r ? supongo que debe haber algo comercialmetne, aqui en argentina no he visto.

me podrias dar una mano indicandome que fabricantes hay de estos medidores de glucosa por laser.

te agradezco 

saludos


----------



## solid (Oct 13, 2008)

creo que aun no lo han sacado comercialmente pero te dejo un link donde viene un poco de información la verdad este proyecto fue propuesto por mi maestro y me dijo que con un instrumento llamado photoplitismography podria detectar cierta señal de la glucosa tal que al detectarla el glucometro detectara que nivel de glucosa tienes en la sangre.
no se si onetoch ultra, de roche,bayer. son de los que fabrican glucometros y de los mas conocidos
link del proyecto
http://redalyc.uaemex.mx/redalyc/pdf/707/70713306.pdf

de lo de los diodos laser si alguien tiene información de donde los vendan


----------



## boximil1 (Oct 13, 2008)

hola gracias por contestar, he estado averiguando yo tambien y veo que no esta aun en fase comercial, apenas en prueba y si se "comercializa" o mas bien se usa en algun hospital ponde se lo testea.

el tema que quizas deberias vos tener en cuenta es en que te estas metiendo, te explico:

yo se algo de electronica y si me pusiese a diseñar algo que NO TENGO información fehaciente entonces deberia conseguirla yo experimentalmente.

vamos a la practica:
yo se que con un haz laser a determinada frecuencia puedo detectar las variaciones de color de la epidermis y en funcion de eso poder calcular la glucosa en la sangre.
el tema como dije es que no tenemos *tablas fehacientes de color Vs glucosa*, asi que tendrias que construirtelas vos experimentalmente.

necesitas sujetos de prueba , o sea personas a las cuales tomarles lecturas durante el dia tanto con tu equipo laser como con el metodo tradicional de pinchar para obtener una muestrs de sangre.
con esos valores podrias hacer tablas y asi verificar a que valor de glucosa pertenecen cada color o variacion de color o de luz.

y eso puede variar con cada individuo.

en fin, me parece mas que un proyecto de electronica.

por otro lado te comento que lo que he leido es que , los equipos que hoy hay y como dije estan muy restringidos funcionan asi:
se coloca un hilo mas fino que un cabello humano bajo la piel , en la mano y luego el paciente se coloca un reloj el cual tiene el equipo electronico.
periodicamente emite el haz laser y efectua el sensado y medicion.
por algun motivo se coloca ese hilo bajo la piel , debe ser algun tipo de sensor o elemento que hace "algo".

en fin, ten en cuenta que lo que diseñes con luz laser cuando efectues la recepcion o captacion solo recibiras como información niveles de luz, para crear tu "tabla de niveles de glucosa" que es tu variable final deberias tener tablas a donde referirte .......

las tienes ?


----------



## solid (Oct 14, 2008)

no creo que de tienes razon en esto ya que si uno no empieza haciendo cosas tanto por pueba y error como comparaciones no tendria caso lo que he estado pensando en lo que comentaste de usar un glucometro que pinche el dedo y de ahi empezar a partir con pruebas lo malo es que los conejillos de indias (las personas) no creo que quieran donar sangre.
tambien en un rato de ocio encontre esta tabla no tomes en cuenta los cometarios ya que como que exagera al decir que es un suicidio tener tanta glucosa pero bueno aqui esta el link

http://www.rajeun.net/HbA1c_glucosa.html

http://www.diabetes.org/uedocuments/04.sp.BloodSugar.pdf

encontre algo sobre como sacar una ecuacion ya al final cuando se tiene la concentracion de glucosa aqui esta el link

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos20/glucosa-en-sangre/glucosa-en-sangre.shtml?monosearch#datos

estaba usmeando un poco en como se transporta todo eso de las proteinas y no se que tanta cosa y encontre algo sobre prurito que segun es una concentracion de la glucosa en la piel y empieza a dar comezon 

tambien hay otra que son transportadores de glut 

http://latinut.net/documentos/deporte/metabolismo/Transporte de glucosa.pdf

que segun a la cual llegan hasta el tejido pero en diferentes partes del cuerpo 

y el ultimo que es de la permeabilidad de las membranas

http://www.personales.ulpgc.es/ecastro.dbbf/Descargas/Transparencias/Transporte2004.pdf

hare un resumen y ademas preguntare por la universidad a ver si alguien me puede ayudar un poco en esto de la biologia por q soy un poco malo para eso.


----------



## joslemus (Abr 11, 2009)

Un cordial saludo, 
necesito ayuda para construir un circuito para hallar las características de un diodo laser (el de los Pointer) . muchas gracias


----------



## solid (Abr 13, 2009)

mira compañero |este a los laser que me referia son para un proyecto para un glucometro, esto para acuparlo para atravesar la piel por medio de la frecuencia que tiene este tipo de diodos laser pero si quieres puedo ayudarte nadamas se mas especifico en que es lo que quieres hacer.

Un saludo..


----------



## joslemus (Abr 13, 2009)

Estimado Solid, gracias por su interés. Reciba un fraternal saludo, 
Con respecto a mi solicitud, estoy interesado en hallar las características de un diodo laser tipo puntero, para luego utilizarlas en otras pruebas. le agradexco su colaboración para diseñar el circuito aue me permita obtner: longitud de onda, potencia, intensidead, entre otras. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## solid (Abr 14, 2009)

hola joslemus.
bueno lo primero que te recomiendo seria que vieras que tipo de diodo laser se ajusta a tus necesidades, como ejemplo la longitud de onda creo que los manejan arriba de los 680 nm los que he buscado, ese tipo de detalles los puedes ver desde la hoja de datos del laser o si tienes uno por ahi entre tus cosas puedes ver el modelo en internet y ver sus caracteristicas, este mi otra recomendacion seria que vieras algo sobre la longitud de onda para que te familiarices mas o si ya sabes, puedes empezar por ver tambien como quieres que baje la intensidad del rayo bueno ahorita estoy en un proyecto en el que ocupo un pwm ese puede servir siempre y cuando tengas una entrada analogica (como ejemplo al tener un sensor) dependiendo de el V. a la salida del PWM puedes darle algun valor al PWM yn con eso moduificar la intensidad del mismo todo esto se puede hacer con un PIC hay otras formas si quieres ser mas especifico en la parte de intensidad y no se si quieres en lo de potencia te refiere a una etapa de potencia y desde donde viene la señal para entrar a esa etapa?
bueno estodo algunas dudas q luego me surgen tenme un poco de paciencia jajja es que tambien como ando en mi trabajo con un poco de carga pero aqui te sigo contestando para ver como vas vale
un saludo.


----------



## joslemus (Abr 14, 2009)

Solid, cordial saludo, 
Bueno muchas gracias, intentaré con todo lo anterior. Muchas gracias.


----------



## AsagtothAstaroth (May 26, 2010)

hola que tal amigos, mi proyecto es implementar un laser emisor receptor, esto es con un laser puntero comun con 650 nm de longitud de onda, con potencia de salida de menos de 1 milivatio(mW), autorizados por la regla 21 CFR parte 11,  de clasificasion II y por la FDA; en general los laser de bolsillo color rojo, usarlos para exitar un fotorreceptor como los clasicos fotodiodos de referencia infrarojos para realizar el switch analogico de prende/apaga una lampara dentro de officinas.
{

mi pregunta es que tipo y especificasion de fototransistor me podria servir

}
les agradesco, esperando les sirva mi comentario para sus proyectos


----------



## juanreywin (Dic 25, 2010)

gente los diodos laser se pueden comprar en argentina en este local : 
D+LED S.H.
www.dled.com.ar
Soler 4949 "1", Palermo
Buenos Aires, Argentina
(+54 11) 4770-9366           

Pero si van a comprar led o algo de electronica es mejor electrocomponente ...ojo en electro no tienen todas las clases de led pero las que tienen son baratas en comparacion con full electronica de monte grande o con radio nakama de lomas de zamora,dejo la pagina ahi se puede consultar catalogos ,direccion y telefonos:          http://www.electrocomponentes.com/catalogo_lista_rubros.php


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Sep 7, 2011)

hola amigos quiero construir un laser con el diodo lasser de un DVD, me dicen que si funca pero neceesito los esuemas bien detallados  si alguien me puede expñicar o mands algunos circuitos


----------

